# Hello from the Middle East



## Sgt_Lobo (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi all! I posted this in the introductions, but figured I'd post again here. I'd like to meet some folks in the Denver/Aurora area to ride with when I return.

Just a quick introduction. My name is Jim and I am in the Air Force and currently on my 3rd deployment to the middle east. I am stationed in Colorado and live in the Denver area.

I have been a pretty avid cyclist most of my life and used to race mountain bikes (cross-country) and some road racing. Now I just ride more for the health and commadre of it. I have pretty much become a full-time roadie and I only hold on to my old racing mountain bike for the "occasional" off pavement ride.

I should be getting back home sometime around August, and I cannot wait to get back on my bicycle. Out here I am still riding, but it is on a $50 (read "wal-mart") mountain bike.

Anyhow, that's my story. When I get back, I'm looking at possibly upgrading my current road rig, which is one of the reasons I discovered this forum. Look forward to talking and possibly even riding with some of you all!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks*

First, thanks for serving.....

I'm up in the Fort Collins area, if you'd ever like a guided tour of some of the roads up this way please ping me. 

Keep your eyes open here, as there is usually a spring Denver area gathering. Sadly this gathering seems to have a reputation of lining up with some really crappy weather on the day of the ride.

Thanks again for your service


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for your service 
Here is the link to Rocky Mountain Cycling club which is a touring club and might provide you with a chance to meet many riders who would be compatible. I'm not a member but have ridden with them in the past.
Rocky Mountain Cycling Club: Colorado Bicycle Club - Denver, Golden, Boulder and the Colorado Front Range

Good Luck and I hope your back home soon


----------



## Sgt_Lobo (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. RtR, I'll check out the club...might be just what I was looking for, so good looking out.


----------

